# Best tanks from around the world.



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1747132

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## mandarin (Apr 8, 2010)

Nice Thread, would be nice to know the lighting used on each


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

I just finished reading through that yesterday. The japanese tank with al the NPS is the nicest to me!


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

In the second picture first post (Netherlands by Robertus) What are those corals? They all look the same just diferent colours? Front center is something with purple tips and to the left, the purple ones.

Ya I don't know much about corals LOL. All I see for trhe most part are small frags so I have no idea how they are supposed to look when they are mature.


----------



## hkrokr (Dec 9, 2011)

Nice linke thankyou.


----------

